# One special everyday watch - new mid-level or used luxury automatic?



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

I’ve really enjoyed researching and learning on WUS, and hoping the experts here can offer me some advice. 

I have a special birthday coming and want to mark it with a special watch. Currently I have a man’s 42 mm Citizen Eco-Drive - love how dependable and easy maintenance it is but I’m over the massive look. And a late-‘90s rectangular Raymond Weil - classy but too formal for everyday life and changing batteries is a pain! 

My wishlist is a round automatic in brushed SS in the 25-30 mm case range. I love the elegant sleek lines of the Omega Constellation and the Baume et Mercier Linea, and also the clean sporty look of the Grand Seiko Elegance and Tag Carrera. Problem is these are all out of my budget at new MSRP. I’m looking at a max of $2500 Cdn including taxes/duties/etc, so about $2000 US max all in.

So I’ve looked at mid-level Oris, Rado, Mido, Longines, Tissot and Seiko automatics but haven’t seen any that really make my heart sing. They seem to mostly have bigger cases and shiny SS, not as sporty/quietly casual. I do really love the Seiko Presage line and it looks like great value, but the smallest case it comes in is 34 mm. 

So, then should I consider a pre-owned? Finding a Constellation or GS within my budget would be a needle in a haystack; perhaps a used Tag or B&M on the grey market is within reach. But I live nowhere near an AD or service location for any issues/upkeep. 

I just want something that has bit of prestige and heritage but is dependable, something that fits sitting on a beach or hiking just as well as going out for dinner and a museum. Any suggestions on brands, models I’m overlooking, or advice on the whole new mid-level vs pre-owned luxury thing - it’s all very appreciated!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Worth checking out, Longines - Master Collection, L2.257.4.87.6, 29mm Auto, MSRP 2450 USD, I'm sure a little 
haggling will get it just below 2.


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

I need to learn to read. lol. There are a ton of constellations that fit that bill secondhand on Ebay if you do decide to go that route. With Grey market, they have in house service and many do 5 years warranties, you just ship it back to them. With Presage it may be worthwhile to look at sakura watches or others for JDM pieces that typically run a bit smaller and round.

I love Corum and they have a great history - smoking deal on this one right now - very unique, classy and sporty, maybe try the admirals cup line.

Admiral Legend 32 Mother of Pearl Women's Watch A400/04024


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

indygreg said:


> I need to learn to read. lol. There are a ton of constellations that fit that bill secondhand on Ebay if you do decide to go that route. With Grey market, they have in house service and many do 5 years warranties, you just ship it back to them. With Presage it may be worthwhile to look at sakura watches or others for JDM pieces that typically run a bit smaller and round.
> 
> I love Corum and they have a great history - smoking deal on this one right now - very unique, classy and sporty, maybe try the admirals cup line.
> 
> ...


 Used to sell Corum as well.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

indygreg said:


> I need to learn to read. lol. There are a ton of constellations that fit that bill secondhand on Ebay if you do decide to go that route. With Grey market, they have in house service and many do 5 years warranties, you just ship it back to them. With Presage it may be worthwhile to look at sakura watches or others for JDM pieces that typically run a bit smaller and round.
> 
> I love Corum and they have a great history - smoking deal on this one right now - very unique, classy and sporty, maybe try the admirals cup line.
> 
> ...


This is gorgeous! Where did you find this? All the Corums I found on Chrono24 are WAY over budget.


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Foxgal said:


> This is gorgeous! Where did you find this? All the Corums I found on Chrono24 are WAY over budget.


Check your PMs. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Used luxury watches hold their value, pretty much forever, unless they get damaged, and for an everyday watch you don't have to stress about those first scratches and dents that appear during daily use. They are also valuable enough to be inherited or gifted to future generations. 

If you're looking at a significant spend like $2500 I think a gently used watch from a premium brand like the ones you mentioned is the way to go, because the mid-tier brands don't give you brand prestige or that "forever" value you get from the higher end brands.

If you are interested in spending less, than for sure the Seikos and Tissots are the way to go because you get all the quality without paying for the prestige. But I think if you want to spend more then you should shoot for a luxury brand. I don't know if brands like Seiko, Mido, Tissot, Rado etc really sit well at that price level, and each of them has sibling brands that provide the step up in quality and prestige, right around that price point.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

icevic99 said:


> Used luxury watches hold their value, pretty much forever, unless they get damaged, and for an everyday watch you don't have to stress about those first scratches and dents that appear during daily use. They are also valuable enough to be inherited or gifted to future generations.
> 
> If you're looking at a significant spend like $2500 I think a gently used watch from a premium brand like the ones you mentioned is the way to go, because the mid-tier brands don't give you brand prestige or that "forever" value you get from the higher end brands.
> 
> If you are interested in spending less, than for sure the Seikos and Tissots are the way to go because you get all the quality without paying for the prestige. But I think if you want to spend more then you should shoot for a luxury brand. I don't know if brands like Seiko, Mido, Tissot, Rado etc really sit well at that price level, and each of them has sibling brands that provide the step up in quality and prestige, right around that price point.


Thank you - these are great points. I just did a quick search on Chrono24 and did see a few preowned Omegas within my budget. And they really make my heart smile instead of "settling".


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

To wrap up this thread, I ended up getting a Longines Conquest Classic automatic and am over-the-moon pleased!










Full reveal and review here:









Longines Conquest Classic Auto Ladies - Reveal and Review


Preface: I'm not a card-carrying WIS...I'm fairly newbie to the world of watches, especially anything mechanical and high-end. So this will be not be a meticulous account of the movement and whether the watch runs +/- a few seconds a day. But I am a writer and very loquacious, so I've written...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

This is a lovely choice. Timeless design, but interesting too.


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## William O (Oct 20, 2021)

Foxgal said:


> I’ve really enjoyed researching and learning on WUS, and hoping the experts here can offer me some advice.
> 
> I have a special birthday coming and want to mark it with a special watch. Currently I have a man’s 42 mm Citizen Eco-Drive - love how dependable and easy maintenance it is but I’m over the massive look. And a late-‘90s rectangular Raymond Weil - classy but too formal for everyday life and changing batteries is a pain!
> 
> ...


Look at the Tissot Gentleman blue dial, or black dial.


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

I think Oris is a safe bet. They do really interesting watches for that price range.


----------

